
Is Hackaday hacking the narrative in the comments? - gioscarab
Hackaday today published one video I have recorded few weeks ago. Although I am the original poster, and I have tried to answer to negative comments, my responses are for hours waiting moderation. Although I do see newer negative comments popping up. How can the comments of the author of the published work not be published and newer negative comments stating false facts be published instead? Thousands of people is now seeing the article and they may be influenced to think something not true, specially in the peak of the traffic when the post is new. I have taken the screenshots to show you here are the links of the pictures: 
www.pjon.org&#x2F;assets&#x2F;hack&#x2F;hackaday_hack3.png
www.pjon.org&#x2F;assets&#x2F;hack&#x2F;hackaday_hack4.png
www.pjon.org&#x2F;assets&#x2F;hack&#x2F;hackaday_hack5.png<p>and here the link to the article:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackaday.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;12&#x2F;22&#x2F;optical-communication-using-leds-alone&#x2F;<p>As you can see from the date and time related to each comment, newer negative comments are published and my responses of hours ago are still waiting for moderation.<p>I hope this is a technical issue or a human error and not what strongly looks like.<p>In any case it is discriminating, discrediting and reprehensible.
======
detaro
People referencing other similar things are not horribly negative
misrepresenting comments...

Also it seems quite normal that if the system considers your comments to be
potential spam it requires manual intervention for them but leaves other
comments through, so I'm not sure why you are jumping to conclusions they're
working against you? This post here makes you look a lot worse than any of the
"bad" comments on hackaday.

------
zoobab
I had problems posting comments on HaD in the past, none of them were going
through.

I found out that creating a wordpress.com account solved the issue.

~~~
gioscarab
This seems not to be the case, considering some were accepted and some not.

